# Dora Railgun in 1/35



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I lost my mind on Friday morning and went and bought one of these monsters.

http://www.hlj.com/product/AOS04153

The box is so big it would only just fit in the boot...sorry, trunk.... of my car, and I almost had a heart attack carrying it upstairs to my modelling room.
On first inspection I have to say I am blown away with the quality...not to say quantity...of the parts.
Also the sheer size...the overall length of the finished base is nearly 7 feet long!
I know there are some issues with the length of the barrel but I'm happy with the kit regardless.
I'm just biding my time to see if any upgrade sets are announced and then I'll start building and I'll post some pics as I go...


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

For those of you who've not seen this monster of a kit, here is a shot of me at the IPMS Nationals in LA holding it up on one knee. This thing was so heavy that I had to do a weight-lifters squat to get it up on my knee! Not sure if the "650" is the price or the weight...

Hey Miniature Sun, would you post some pictures of the kit contents for us? I never got to see what was in it but judging by its weight, quite a lot of it must be metal!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Sorry I haven't got the space to lay all the bits out but you can see a parts breakdown here...

http://www.modellversium.de/kit/hersteller.php?id=441

The amazing thing is that the only metal in the kit is some photoetch and some screws and springs....the weight of the kit is predominately plastic although they are some of the largest pieces of plastic I've ever seen! There's probably more weight in just one of the track sections than in an average sized kits entire components.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Oh yeah....and the metal rails for the train track which I forgot, although they still dont add much weight


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i wish that i could afford that kit , i am into WWII armor in a big way and i the rail guns and rail mortars are amung my favorites. however i can never afford or would spend 700.00 + on a model kit that is just outrageous:freak: . i cannot even bring myself to spend up to 200.00 on the dragon/dml 1/35 scale plastic kits.


----------

